# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Dice Rolls >  Daredevil Chaos

## AvatarVecna

Whenever I reach a new level i can choose to reroll all my gifts. On any given gift, I get to roll it, and then potentially reroll it if I don't like it. For both the roll and the reroll, I'm rolling 6dX and taking my pick, because daredevil. Some gifts can't be taken more than once. Some gifts are mutually exclusive. Because of daredevil complicating things. I can't just do them all at once, because that would mean choosing later gifts based on what's left over after earlier ones, which is more optimized than I wish to be but also sounds like a lot more work than just doing things one at a time. For the sake of limiting personal capabilities to keep fairly low-op, I'm not taking the Extra Options feat at all, and just taking whatever random gifts I accumulate. To that end, here is the number of random gifts I need to roll per category per tier (categories being mutations, wargear, and chaos style):

Minor 6
Greater 4
Glorious 4
Radiant 5
Ascendant 3
Divine 2

For a total of 72 gifts. This is less powerful than it sounds because a third of that will be wargear, most of which can't be used simultaneously.

----------


## AvatarVecna

Since nothing can overlap in the Minors, I don't mind doing those all at once. It's later that things get complicated.

Mutations
(6d31)[*1*][*12*][*25*][*31*][*18*][*10*](97)
(6d30)[*8*][*4*][*10*][*9*][*6*][*4*](41)
(6d29)[*22*][*26*][*17*][*23*][*16*][*1*](105)
(6d28)[*6*][*22*][*14*][*21*][*8*][*9*](80)
(6d27)[*20*][*1*][*26*][*16*][*17*][*27*](107)
(6d26)[*14*][*16*][*10*][*9*][*16*][*24*](89)

Wargear
(6d25)[*16*][*22*][*1*][*24*][*4*][*5*](72)
(6d24)[*2*][*21*][*2*][*15*][*16*][*15*](71)
(6d23)[*15*][*19*][*9*][*3*][*13*][*15*](74)
(6d22)[*10*][*6*][*15*][*8*][*19*][*6*](64)
(6d21)[*8*][*8*][*18*][*15*][*15*][*10*](74)
(6d20)[*12*][*7*][*7*][*12*][*5*][*10*](53)

Chaos Style
I get 6 of these, but there's only 5. No need to roll, I have them all.

----------


## AvatarVecna

Forgot about the 1/gift reroll. I really just need to do things one at a time...

(6d31)[*26*][*2*][*30*][*4*][*9*][*10*](81)

----------


## AvatarVecna

10: Eye Of Chaos (Perception)

(6d30)[*5*][*4*][*5*][*18*][*29*][*19*](80)

----------


## AvatarVecna

19: Mechanoid

(6d29)[*23*][*28*][*25*][*6*][*1*][*24*](107)

----------


## AvatarVecna

Don't like those, rerolling...

(6d29)[*8*][*20*][*9*][*6*][*19*][*21*](83)

----------


## AvatarVecna

19: Nerveless Ennui

(6d28)[*26*][*19*][*27*][*6*][*7*][*21*](106)

----------


## AvatarVecna

26: Demolisher

(6d27)[*27*][*18*][*23*][*8*][*1*][*10*](87)

----------


## AvatarVecna

Don't like those, rerolling.

(6d27)[*25*][*8*][*9*][*26*][*22*][*16*](106)

----------


## AvatarVecna

22: Steel Hearted

(6d26)[*16*][*23*][*18*][*18*][*3*][*19*](97)

----------


## AvatarVecna

3: Blasted Senses (Scent)

Time for wargear.

(6d25)[*24*][*11*][*7*][*21*][*1*][*8*](72)

----------


## AvatarVecna

8: Grenade Launcher

(6d24)[*1*][*17*][*12*][*19*][*16*][*15*](80)

----------


## AvatarVecna

Don't like those, rerolling.

(6d24)[*12*][*16*][*8*][*16*][*15*][*16*](83)

----------


## AvatarVecna

16: Twin Weapons (idk what kind tho)


(6d23)[*15*][*21*][*14*][*11*][*21*][*7*](89)

----------


## AvatarVecna

Rerolling.

(6d23)[*21*][*3*][*3*][*12*][*5*][*15*](59)

----------


## AvatarVecna

5: Frag Grenade

(6d22)[*22*][*14*][*3*][*20*][*13*][*3*](75)

----------


## AvatarVecna

14: Great Weapon (idk what kind yet)

(6d21)[*8*][*5*][*11*][*1*][*6*][*15*](46)

----------


## AvatarVecna

15: Greatcape

(6d20)[*1*][*7*][*7*][*8*][*15*][*6*](44)

----------


## AvatarVecna

15: Greatcoat

(6d19)[*6*][*18*][*15*][*7*][*6*][*3*](55)

----------


## AvatarVecna

Rerolling.

(6d19)[*17*][*2*][*13*][*12*][*16*][*17*](77)

----------

